# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شیمی 85 درصد و زیست 75 درصد!

## Dj.ALI

سلام...دیشب داشتم با یکی از دانشجویان علوم پزشکی شهر فسا رودررو صحبت میکردم سال اولش هم بود که کنکور داده بود و با رتبه ی 672 پزشکی اورده بود...یه بار دیگم گفته بودم که به دانشجوهای پزشکی های این شهر خیلی میرسن یعنی تو هر خوابگاه میز و صندلی و تلویزیون ال ای دی تخت و یخچال ساید بای ساید و خلاصه برای خوابگاشون سنگ تموم گزاشتن خوابگاهاشون هم دو نفره هست و میگفت که 95 نفر توی یه کلاس هستن و درس میخونن....حالا از این ها که بگذریم درصد شیمیش و زیستش خیلی برام جالب بود...فک کنم تو کل کشور جزو ده نفر برتر بود....عمومی هاش اصلا جالب نبود همه در حد 40 درصد و حتی کمتر و تخصصی هاش هم ریاضی 49 و فیزیک 36 زده بود...خیلی باهاش صحب کردم میگفت که زیست رو از روی فاگوزیست خوندم و شیمی رو هم هر 4 سال از روی مبتکران خوندم ولی دقیق خونده بود و میگفت کل تستای مبتکران رو زده بود....حتی من بهش کفتم دیگه تستای مبتکران جوابگو کنکورای اخیر نیست و زیست فاگو هم همه ازش بد میگن گفت که من کنکور دادم اینا رو خوندم و الان هم میبینی که پزشکی میخونم حتی کلاس هم نرفته بود میگفت کلا روی همدیگه برای درسای تخصصیش فقط روی هم شاید 10 جلسه رفتم کلاس اونم برای رفع اشکال !در کل به این نتیجه رسیدم که به نظر من همه ی ما بهترین منابع رو برای کنکور در اختیار داریم در زمینه ی درسی ولی از امکاناتی که در اختیارمون هست به درستی استفاده نمیکنیم...مثلا من هم هر 4 سال شیمی رو مبتکران دارم چرا پس من نمیتونم 85 درصد بزنم!در حالی که یکی دگه همین کتابو میخونه و بهترین درصد رو هم میزنه!یا مثلا فاگوزیستی که خیلیا بد میگن ازش و خودم هم ندارم یکی میاد میخونه و زیستو 75 میزنه!!من به این نتیجه رسیدم که همچین افرادی که رتبه ی عالی کسب میکنن اسیر حاشیه نمیشن که حالا وای من مثلا مبتکران دارم همه دارن تعریف فارو میکنن حتما فار خیلی خوبه برم اونو بگیرم یا مثلا چاپ جدید خیلی سبز عالیه و....!همون کتابایی رو که در اختیارشون هست رو خیلی خوب و دقیق میخونن و بهترین درصد رو هم کسب میکنن و البته خودشون رو باور دارن !خیلی ها رو دیدم توی همین انجمن از هر درسی 4 تا انتشرات مختلف رو دور خودشون جمع میکنن اخرم هیچ کدومشو نمیرسن تموم کنن و در این روزا به چه کنم چه کنم میفتن....در کل روی سخنم با این افراد هست که اصصلا دچار حاشیه نشید که حالا الگو اومده زیستش خیلی خوب کار کرده یا شیمی فار فلانه و دریافت بهمانه و...به خدا اینا همش بهانس خیلیا بودن همین زیستو مثلا الگو رو گرفتن و یه هزینه ی اضافی رو دست خونواده گزاشتن الان هم یه کتابشو هنوز تموم نکردن ولی من خودم مثلا گاج جامع رو گرفتم و هم حجمش کمه هم خیلی راحت تره تموم کردنش شاید خیلیا بگن تستاش الکیه و....خیلی زیاد به حرف های بقیه توجه نکنید همین منابعی رو که در اختیار دارین بخونین مطمئن باشید که بهترین بازده رو براتون داره..باور کنین کل داوطلبا از کمابع یکسان و شبیه به هم استفاده میکنن ولی فقط افراد معدودی موفق میشن چرا چون که اولا به خودشون و کتابی که دارن اعتماد کامل دارن ثانیا اسیر حواشی های مسخره نمیشن و کار خودشون رو به بهترین شکل انجام میدن و کتابایی هم که در اختیار دارن خیلی خوب و عالی میخونن تا جایی که به بهترین تسلط برسن...با ارزوی موفقیت برای همگی :Y (609):

----------


## A.Z

مرسی... :Y (518): 
زیست تست از کدوم کتاب میزده؟ فاگوزیست تست نداره که...

----------


## thedude

من 2 سال پشت کنکورم به نظرم هیچی جای خود کتاب رو نمیگیره البته با روش درست

----------


## Dj.ALI

> مرسی...
> زیست تست از کدوم کتاب میزده؟ فاگوزیست تست نداره که...


میگفت فقط فاگوزیست رو خونده + کتاب درسی رو تا جایی که تونسته مرور کرده اگر تست نداره حتما تست نزده و فقط سراسری ها رو کار کرده چون خودش هم میگفت تست خیلی کم زده و بیش تر تا جایی که تونسته درس نامه ها و متن کتاب رو میخونده تا به تسلط برسه....در ضمن میگفت یک ماه مونده به کنکور کلا درساشو تموم کرده بوده....کلا من میگم حالا این طور نیست چون این فاگو خونده 75 زده تو هم بخونی این درصدو میزنی میگم هر که از هر منابعی داره به همون منابعش اعتماد کنه باهاش بره جلو هی از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپرین...مثلا خیلی ه بودن با الگو نتیجه گرفتن خلیا با خیلی سبز و....مهم اینه که کتابی که در اختیار داری بااش به بهترین نحو ممکن بری جلو نه این که فردا پاشی بری فاگو بری پس فردا الگو و......

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من 2 سال پشت کنکورم به نظرم هیچی جای خود کتاب رو نمیگیره البته با روش درست


اره منم موافقم ولی باید روش درست کتاب خوندن رو قبلش کامل از یکی از همین دانشجوهی پزشکی یاد بگیرین که چطور کتابو بخونین...اتفاقا خود همین دوستمون هم میگفت این طوری نمیشه که من بهت بگم چجوری کتابو بخونی باید کتابا رو برداری بیاری تا یه فصل مثلا به روش خودم با هم بخونیم تا بفهمی باید چیکار کنی فصلای بعد هم به روش درست بری جلو....در کل به روش درست درس خوندن خیلی مهمه و فاکتور اصلی موفقیته به همین دلیل هم هست خیلیا با روزی 14 ساعت درس خوندن هم موفق نمیشن ولی یکی با 4 ماه درس خوندن درست مثلا رتبش از اونی که روزی 10 ساعت بیشتر درس خونده بهتر میشه

----------


## Lara27

> سلام...دیشب داشتم با یکی از دانشجویان علوم پزشکی شهر فسا رودررو صحبت میکردم سال اولش هم بود که کنکور داده بود و با رتبه ی 672 پزشکی اورده بود...یه بار دیگم گفته بودم که به دانشجوهای پزشکی های این شهر خیلی میرسن یعنی تو هر خوابگاه میز و صندلی و تلویزیون ال ای دی تخت و یخچال ساید بای ساید و خلاصه برای خوابگاشون سنگ تموم گزاشتن خوابگاهاشون هم دو نفره هست و میگفت که 95 نفر توی یه کلاس هستن و درس میخونن....حالا از این ها که بگذریم درصد شیمیش و زیستش خیلی برام جالب بود...فک کنم تو کل کشور جزو ده نفر برتر بود....عمومی هاش اصلا جالب نبود همه در حد 40 درصد و حتی کمتر و تخصصی هاش هم ریاضی 49 و فیزیک 36 زده بود...خیلی باهاش صحب کردم میگفت که زیست رو از روی فاگوزیست خوندم و شیمی رو هم هر 4 سال از روی مبتکران خوندم ولی دقیق خونده بود و میگفت کل تستای مبتکران رو زده بود....حتی من بهش کفتم دیگه تستای مبتکران جوابگو کنکورای اخیر نیست و زیست فاگو هم همه ازش بد میگن گفت که من کنکور دادم اینا رو خوندم و الان هم میبینی که پزشکی میخونم حتی کلاس هم نرفته بود میگفت کلا روی همدیگه برای درسای تخصصیش فقط روی هم شاید 10 جلسه رفتم کلاس اونم برای رفع اشکال !در کل به این نتیجه رسیدم که به نظر من همه ی ما بهترین منابع رو برای کنکور در اختیار داریم در زمینه ی درسی ولی از امکاناتی که در اختیارمون هست به درستی استفاده نمیکنیم...مثلا من هم هر 4 سال شیمی رو مبتکران دارم چرا پس من نمیتونم 85 درصد بزنم!در حالی که یکی دگه همین کتابو میخونه و بهترین درصد رو هم میزنه!یا مثلا فاگوزیستی که خیلیا بد میگن ازش و خودم هم ندارم یکی میاد میخونه و زیستو 75 میزنه!!من به این نتیجه رسیدم که همچین افرادی که رتبه ی عالی کسب میکنن اسیر حاشیه نمیشن که حالا وای من مثلا مبتکران دارم همه دارن تعریف فارو میکنن حتما فار خیلی خوبه برم اونو بگیرم یا مثلا چاپ جدید خیلی سبز عالیه و....!همون کتابایی رو که در اختیارشون هست رو خیلی خوب و دقیق میخونن و بهترین درصد رو هم کسب میکنن و البته خودشون رو باور دارن !خیلی ها رو دیدم توی همین انجمن از هر درسی 4 تا انتشرات مختلف رو دور خودشون جمع میکنن اخرم هیچ کدومشو نمیرسن تموم کنن و در این روزا به چه کنم چه کنم میفتن....در کل روی سخنم با این افراد هست که اصصلا دچار حاشیه نشید که حالا الگو اومده زیستش خیلی خوب کار کرده یا شیمی فار فلانه و دریافت بهمانه و...به خدا اینا همش بهانس خیلیا بودن همین زیستو مثلا الگو رو گرفتن و یه هزینه ی اضافی رو دست خونواده گزاشتن الان هم یه کتابشو هنوز تموم نکردن ولی من خودم مثلا گاج جامع رو گرفتم و هم حجمش کمه هم خیلی راحت تره تموم کردنش شاید خیلیا بگن تستاش الکیه و....خیلی زیاد به حرف های بقیه توجه نکنید همین منابعی رو که در اختیار دارین بخونین مطمئن باشید که بهترین بازده رو براتون داره..باور کنین کل داوطلبا از کمابع یکسان و شبیه به هم استفاده میکنن ولی فقط افراد معدودی موفق میشن چرا چون که اولا به خودشون و کتابی که دارن اعتماد کامل دارن ثانیا اسیر حواشی های مسخره نمیشن و کار خودشون رو به بهترین شکل انجام میدن و کتابایی هم که در اختیار دارن خیلی خوب و عالی میخونن تا جایی که به بهترین تسلط برسن...با ارزوی موفقیت برای همگی




فسا کجاس؟ :Yahoo (35): رتبش چند شد؟ روزی چقد میخوند؟

----------


## AmirAria

خداوکیلی ازین شاخه به اون شاخه پریدن توی منبع بدترین چیزه .البته یه بحثی هست که واقعا منبعت باهات جور نیست و نمیتونی باهاش کنار بیای ، اینم وقتی پیش میاد که واقعا اون منبع رو کار کرده باشی و ببینی جواب نداده برات . ولی متاسفانه اکثرا توی یه آزمون نصفه کتاب رو کار میکنن نتیجه نمیگیرن ، بعدش میان اینجا و تایپک میزنن یه عده که " چیکار کنم؟ اینم  منابعم:فلان و فلان " یکی میاد میگه توی تایپکش " این کتابه خوب نیست فلان رو بگیر " و ایشون هم میره سراغ اون کتاب و از اون هم نتیجه نمیگیره و به قول شما فقط یه خرج اضافه میذاره روی دست پدر و مادر و خونواده .
مثال واضح تر: رتبه یک تجربی زیست رو از الگو تست میزده ، جناب ایکس فک میکنه چون خیلی سبز داره نمیتونه یک کنکور بشه در حالی که همون الگو 60000 نفر دیگه هم ممکنه ازش تست میزدن ، ولی یه نفر شده اون درصدش .
کتاب مهم نیست ، روش خوندن مهمه واقعا !!!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> فسا کجاس؟رتبش چند شد؟ روزی چقد میخوند؟


فسا 140 کیلومتری شیرازه یعنی 140 کیلومتر تا شیراز فاصل داره 2 ساعت یا نهایتا 2/5 ساعت از شیراز تا فسا راه هست با اتوبوس با وسیله شخصی 1/5 ساعت یا شاید کمتر هم برسی ....رتبش 672 منطقه 2 شده بود :Yahoo (4): چون که سال اولش بوده که کنکور میداده میگفت تو روزایی که از مدرسه میومده خونه 5 ساعت و توی روزای تعطیل 8 ساعت نهایتا مطالعه ی مفید داشته تازه پارسال که این کنکور داد که تازه کنکور خرداد بود و یه ماه زودتر برگزار شد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lara27

> فسا 140 کیلومتری شیرازه یعنی 140 کیلومتر تا شیراز فاصل داره 2 ساعت یا نهایتا 2/5 ساعت از شیراز تا فسا راه هست با اتوبوس با وسیله شخصی 1/5 ساعت یا شاید کمتر هم برسی ....رتبش 672 منطقه 2 شده بودچون که سال اولش بوده که کنکور میداده میگفت تو روزایی که از مدرسه میومده خونه 5 ساعت و توی روزای تعطیل 8 ساعت نهایتا مطالعه ی مفید داشته تازه پارسال که این کنکور داد که تازه کنکور خرداد بود و یه ماه زودتر برگزار شد



من که شیراز نیستم . فقط میخواستم بدونم فسا کجاس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من که شیراز نیستم . فقط میخواستم بدونم فسا کجاس


 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Forgotten

> خداوکیلی ازین شاخه به اون شاخه پریدن توی منبع بدترین چیزه .البته یه بحثی هست که واقعا منبعت باهات جور نیست و نمیتونی باهاش کنار بیای ، اینم وقتی پیش میاد که واقعا اون منبع رو کار کرده باشی و ببینی جواب نداده برات . ولی متاسفانه اکثرا توی یه آزمون نصفه کتاب رو کار میکنن نتیجه نمیگیرن ، بعدش میان اینجا و تایپک میزنن یه عده که " چیکار کنم؟ اینم  منابعم:فلان و فلان " یکی میاد میگه توی تایپکش " این کتابه خوب نیست فلان رو بگیر " و ایشون هم میره سراغ اون کتاب و از اون هم نتیجه نمیگیره و به قول شما فقط یه خرج اضافه میذاره روی دست پدر و مادر و خونواده .
> مثال واضح تر: رتبه یک تجربی زیست رو از الگو تست میزده ، جناب ایکس فک میکنه چون خیلی سبز داره نمیتونه یک کنکور بشه در حالی که همون الگو 60000 نفر دیگه هم ممکنه ازش تست میزدن ، ولی یه نفر شده اون درصدش .
> کتاب مهم نیست ، روش خوندن مهمه واقعا !!!


سارا همتی برای درس زیستش حداقل سه تا معلم توی مدرسه داشته 
+ کلاس خصوصی بیرون ( فکر کنم دکتر خادم ) + آزمونای ماز + چیزایی که ما نمیدونیم 

ولی توی مصاحبه ها نمیان اینارو بگن که میگن من کتاب خوندم اونم یه دونه 

یه توصیه مهم :

رتبه برتر ها تا حدی که بتونن میگن ما کم خوندیم و یک کتاب خوندیم و کلاس نرفتیم و ... *ولی باور نکنید* چون اینا میخوان خودشون رو نابغه نشون بدن

----------


## Lara27

> سارا همتی برای درس زیستش حداقل سه تا معلم توی مدرسه داشته 
> + کلاس خصوصی بیرون ( فکر کنم دکتر خادم ) + آزمونای ماز + چیزایی که ما نمیدونیم 
> 
> ولی توی مصاحبه ها نمیان اینارو بگن که میگن من کتاب خوندم اونم یه دونه 
> 
> یه توصیه مهم :
> 
> رتبه برتر ها تا حدی که بتونن میگن ما کم خوندیم و یک کتاب خوندیم و کلاس نرفتیم و ... *ولی باور نکنید* چون اینا میخوان خودشون رو نابغه نشون بدن



پس خیلی خنگ بوده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Forgotten

> پس خیلی خنگ بوده


متاسفانه برداشتتون اشتباه بود
توصیه میکنم یک بار دیگه با دقت متنو بخونید و اصل موضوع رو متوه بشید 
در نابغه بودن رتبه های یک تا سه کشور که شکی نیست

----------


## zahra99

امسال یکی از اشناهامون که سال دوم کنکورش بود رتبش تقریبا شد 200 و خورده...وضع مالی خوبی هم ندارن...فقط کلا 5 جلسه رفته کلاس فیزیک..برا ادبیات اصلا کتاب نداشت...دینی خط ویژه..زبان اناری..عربی کتاب نداشت..زیست قلمچی ریاضی مهروماه..شیمی قلمچی..فیزیک گاج..خیلی منابع محدودی داشت..ولی خیلی جالب و دقیق ازمونای قلمچی رو تحلیل میکرد..درصداشم حدودا ادبیات 50 دینی 80 عربی 80 زبان 40 ریاضی 50 شیمی 70 زیست 70 فیزیک 50 60..تقریبا اینطوری بود.....

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سارا همتی برای درس زیستش حداقل سه تا معلم توی مدرسه داشته 
> + کلاس خصوصی بیرون ( فکر کنم دکتر خادم ) + آزمونای ماز + چیزایی که ما نمیدونیم 
> 
> ولی توی مصاحبه ها نمیان اینارو بگن که میگن من کتاب خوندم اونم یه دونه 
> 
> یه توصیه مهم :
> 
> رتبه برتر ها تا حدی که بتونن میگن ما کم خوندیم و یک کتاب خوندیم و کلاس نرفتیم و ... *ولی باور نکنید* چون اینا میخوان خودشون رو نابغه نشون بدن


البته من یک نکته ی ای هم که در برخورد با خیل عظیمی از داوطلبان پزشکی بهش پی بردم اینه که خیلی همه چی رو ساده میگیرن..باور ن من یکی رو میشناسم همین پزشکی فسا البته ترم 4 هست اون خودم به شخصه باهاش در ارتباط بودم کلاس کنکور به هیچ وجه نرفت خودش یومد مثلا درس نامه های گاجو میزاشت جلوش میخوند کاری که شاید از نظر خیلی از ما بیهوده باشه!میخوام اینو بگم کلا یکم تز فکریشون با افراد عادی فرق میکنه و به قول معروف در لول بالاتری قرار دارن...کاری که از نظر ما مثلا نشدنیه از نظر اونا شدنیه و هزار تا مثال دیگه..مثلا شما هندسه رو از ریاضی حذف میکنی یکی میاد بدون معلم هندسه رو میخونه تا جایی که به بالاترین سطح برسه تو اون مطلب..مثال و مطلب تو این زمینه زیاده...یکی این که خودشونو دست کم نمیگیرن و جایی هم که مشکل داشته باشن با تلاش رفعش میکنن یکی دیگم این که خودشونو باور دارن که مثلا میتونن با تلاشی که میکنن به پزشکی برسن و اعتماد به نفس زیادی دارن..کلا یکم متفاوتن با بقیه...من کاملا اینو حس کردم در برخورد باهاشون درسته که بعضیاشون خیلی خودشونو میگیرن و اصلا نمیشه طرفشون هم رفت ولی خیلی هاشون هم ادمای خیلی خوب و قابل اعتمادی هستن

----------


## AmirAria

> سارا همتی برای درس زیستش حداقل سه تا معلم توی مدرسه داشته 
> + کلاس خصوصی بیرون ( فکر کنم دکتر خادم ) + آزمونای ماز + چیزایی که ما نمیدونیم 
> 
> ولی توی مصاحبه ها نمیان اینارو بگن که میگن من کتاب خوندم اونم یه دونه 
> 
> یه توصیه مهم :
> 
> رتبه برتر ها تا حدی که بتونن میگن ما کم خوندیم و یک کتاب خوندیم و کلاس نرفتیم و ... *ولی باور نکنید* چون اینا میخوان خودشون رو نابغه نشون بدن


دادا مثال زدم دیه در مثال مناقشه (املاش رو نمیدونم جدی !!)نیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

خدا کنه ادم درسخون  باشه پنج تا دخترعمه دارم که اینا خواهر هستن چهارتاشون کنکور دادن همشون با منبع دختر بزرگی پیش میرفتن اولی دندان یزد دومی برق یزد سومی گفتار درمانی تهران  چهارمی دبیری ورزش شیراز اون دوتا اولی را که گفتم نذاشتن برن شهر دور والا هردوتاشون تهران قبول میشدن !!!!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

وقتی که برای خوندن فاگوزیست گذاشت رو میتونست تقسیم کنه بین فقط کتاب درسی + دروس عمومی ... مطمئنا رتبش بهتر میشد

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان بخدا من با یکی از نفرات زیر 100 کشوری کنکور 94 تجربی حرف زدم میگفت از دی وی دیا کتابا استفاده کرده بود اینکه میبینید رتبه برترا میان میگن فقط کتاب غلط کردن ...بخدا قسم خالی میبندن تا از کاظم قلمچی پول بگیرن وگرنه همه اونا هم عین ما بودن ...یکیشون میگفت فیزیک سه رو از مسعودی دیده بود زیست فراهانی پرواز کنکوریا رو خریده بود  دیده بود شیمی رم از منتظری بقیه دراسرم خودش خونده بود ریاضیم از افبا توروخدا گول کتاب نخورید اخه شماها که هیچ دبیر خوبی نداشتید چطوری میخوای مثلثلات از کتاب بخونید....درضمن اکثر نفرات برتر تو مدارس نمئنه درس خوندن با بهترین دیرا پس نگید که اونا فقط کتاب خوندن...

----------


## atena.kh

> وقتی که برای خوندن فاگوزیست گذاشت رو میتونست تقسیم کنه بین فقط کتاب درسی + دروس عمومی ... مطمئنا رتبش بهتر میشد


هرگز!!!!ترازی که یه تست زیست میده راباهیچی نمیشه مقایسه کرد

----------


## Forgotten

> خدا کنه ادم درسخون  باشه پنج تا دخترعمه دارم که اینا خواهر هستن چهارتاشون کنکور دادن همشون با منبع دختر بزرگی پیش میرفتن اولی دندان یزد دومی برق یزد سومی گفتار درمانی تهران  چهارمی دبیری ورزش شیراز اون دوتا اولی را که گفتم نذاشتن برن شهر دور والا هردوتاشون تهران قبول میشدن !!!!


کنکور هر سال روندش ایجاب میکنه منابع اپدیت بشن 
به نظرم برای کنکور 96 اکثر منابع 94 به درد نمیخوره چه برسه به چهار سال

البته متوجه منظور اصلیتون شدم

----------


## atena.kh

> دوستان بخدا من با یکی از نفرات زیر 100 کشوری کنکور 94 تجربی حرف زدم میگفت از دی وی دیا کتابا استفاده کرده بود اینکه میبینید رتبه برترا میان میگن فقط کتاب غلط کردن ...بخدا قسم خالی میبندن تا از کاظم قلمچی پول بگیرن وگرنه همه اونا هم عین ما بودن ...یکیشون میگفت فیزیک سه رو از مسعودی دیده بود زیست فراهانی پرواز کنکوریا رو خریده بود  دیده بود شیمی رم از منتظری بقیه دراسرم خودش خونده بود ریاضیم از افبا توروخدا گول کتاب نخورید اخه شماها که هیچ دبیر خوبی نداشتید چطوری میخوای مثلثلات از کتاب بخونید....درضمن اکثر نفرات برتر تو مدارس نمئنه درس خوندن با بهترین دیرا پس نگید که اونا فقط کتاب خوندن...



منم نمونه بودم یه سری ازدبیرامون ک خوب نبودن والا!!کلاس دوم که بودیم دبیرریاضی مون فوق داشت ولی هیچی بلدنبود!تازه ماهاهی بهش ایده ی چگونگی تدریس میدادیم!اصن یه وضی بودا!!
ولی زیست وشیمی مون عااالی بودخدایی

----------


## chris300

> دوستان بخدا من با یکی از نفرات زیر 100 کشوری کنکور 94 تجربی حرف زدم میگفت از دی وی دیا کتابا استفاده کرده بود اینکه میبینید رتبه برترا میان میگن فقط کتاب غلط کردن ...بخدا قسم خالی میبندن تا از کاظم قلمچی پول بگیرن وگرنه همه اونا هم عین ما بودن ...یکیشون میگفت فیزیک سه رو از مسعودی دیده بود زیست فراهانی پرواز کنکوریا رو خریده بود  دیده بود شیمی رم از منتظری بقیه دراسرم خودش خونده بود ریاضیم از افبا توروخدا گول کتاب نخورید اخه شماها که هیچ دبیر خوبی نداشتید چطوری میخوای مثلثلات از کتاب بخونید....درضمن اکثر نفرات برتر تو مدارس نمئنه درس خوندن با بهترین دیرا پس نگید که اونا فقط کتاب خوندن...


آخه اگه به فقط خوندن کتاب باشه که من پروفسورم. برای موفقیت در کنکور باید یه معلم درست حسابی + منابع خوب برای تست زنی داشته باشی بقیش کشکه

----------


## Shayan.m

آفرین استارتر تاپیک به نکات خوبی اشاره کردی اگر از امکاناتی که در اختیارمون هست به بهترین نحو استفاده کنیم واقعا جواب می گیریم

----------


## Shayan.m

آفرین استارتر تاپیک به نکات خوبی اشاره کردی اگر از امکاناتی که در اختیارمون هست به بهترین نحو استفاده کنیم واقعا جواب می گیریم این جمله شعار نیست واقعاً

----------


## hamed_habibi

والا بخدا هروقت دیدم گفتن از کتاب یکی نیس بگه د اخه لا مصب تو بهترین دبیرستان های کشور درس خوندی 4 سال پایت قوی شده خب مگه خری بری دی وی دی بخری کتاب میخری تست میزنی ...یه کسیم پایه ش متوسطه میاد حرف رتبه یک رو گوش میده میخواد سخت ترین مباحث رو از کتاب بخونه خب اگه معلم نیاز نبود چرا 12 سال رفتیم مدرسه؟میگفتن خودتون بخونید بیاید امتحان بدید...

----------


## Mr Sky

_همه چیز منبع و خرخونی نیست.....هوش خیلی مهمه
.
.یکی با ده تا تست تو یه فصل استاد میشه ...یکی هم با 100 تا تست استاد میشه...وژدانن_

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


والا بخدا هروقت دیدم گفتن از کتاب یکی نیس بگه د اخه لا مصب تو بهترین دبیرستان های کشور درس خوندی 4 سال پایت قوی شده خب مگه خری بری دی وی دی بخری کتاب میخری تست میزنی ...یه کسیم پایه ش متوسطه میاد حرف رتبه یک رو گوش میده میخواد سخت ترین مباحث رو از کتاب بخونه خب اگه معلم نیاز نبود چرا 12 سال رفتیم مدرسه؟میگفتن خودتون بخونید بیاید امتحان بدید...


اتفاقا بجز مقطع ابتدایی الکی رفتیم مدرسه..........بقیش بجز وقت تلف کردن و ...هیچ سودی نداره........_

----------


## Masoume

برترایی ک درصد انچنانی زدن و بگن من فقط کتاب خوندم چررررررررند میگن.... استاد انچنانی منم داشتم رتبه برتر بودم.
اگ همی کتابه کافی بود ک همه رتبه تک رقمی بودن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

درکل دوستان نیکان زرگر زاده رتبه ده تجربی کشور سال 94 اغلب کلاسای هدف رو میرفت...گول نخورید دی وی دی خوب بخرید...کلاس خوب بود برید...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> والا بخدا هروقت دیدم گفتن از کتاب یکی نیس بگه د اخه لا مصب تو بهترین دبیرستان های کشور درس خوندی 4 سال پایت قوی شده خب مگه خری بری دی وی دی بخری کتاب میخری تست میزنی ...یه کسیم پایه ش متوسطه میاد حرف رتبه یک رو گوش میده میخواد سخت ترین مباحث رو از کتاب بخونه خب اگه معلم نیاز نبود چرا 12 سال رفتیم مدرسه؟میگفتن خودتون بخونید بیاید امتحان بدید...


این که میگی اونایی که میگن فقط کتاب خوندیم و دیگه هیچی نخوندیم و رتبه ی خوبی شدن رو قبول دارم که چرت میگن چون فقط با کتاب ادم هیچ نتیجه ای نمیگره یا لااقل نتیجه ی خوبی مثل اینا نمیگیره!ولی این که میگی همشون دی وی دی داشتن یا معلم خوب داشتن و....رو قبول ندارم...خیلیا بودن معلم نداشتن مثلا برای شیمی خودشون اومدن مبتکران رو خیلی خوب خوندن و الان هم میبینم که کامل شیمی رو بلدن..چرا راه دور بریم یکی از دوستای خودم پارسال پرستاری اورد یه کلاس کنکور هم نرفت معلم دبیرستانشون هم افتضاح بود درس نامه های مبتکرانو میخوند تستاشو میزد اخرم درصد کنکورش 47 شد تو شیمی!یا امار رو از رو گاج نقره ای بدون معلم میخوند!!من میگم حالا کسی که امکانات نداره دلیل نمیشه الان کتابای خیلی خوبی اومدن تو بازار که جور 100 تا معلم رو میکشه!درسته هیچی مثل تدریس معلم نمیشه ولی این دلیل نمیشه که کسی معلم خوب نداره باید مثلا بره بمیره و به هیچ جا نرسه..همچین فردی با درس نامه های کتابا میره جلو و نتیجه هم میگیره!میگم اینو به عینه به چشم دیدم اگر کسی خودشو باور داشته باشه و تلاش زیاد کنه محاله که موفق نشه حتی اگه هیچ معلمی نداشته باشه الان اینقدر کتاب کمک درسی خوب اومده که دیگه معلم توشون گمه!حتی بعضی از نکات رو تو کتابای کمک اموزشی من میبینم که چقدر خوب توضیح داده حتی از معلم هم بهتر!خلاصه که کسی که معلم نداره یکم کارش سخت تر میشه وی میتونه با کتابای کمک درسی خودشو جلو بندازه!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> هرگز!!!!ترازی که یه تست زیست میده راباهیچی نمیشه مقایسه کرد


من نگفتم زیست رو کمتر بزنه
گفتم بجای اینکه وقتش رو با فاگوزیست هدر بده میتونست کتاب + تست کار منه و همین درصد رو بیاره و وقت باقیمونده رو عمومی کار کنه ... درسای عمومی هم اونقدری راحت هستن که میشه با وقت کم خیلی درصدشون رو بالا برد

----------


## zahra99

> _
> اتفاقا بجز مقطع ابتدایی الکی رفتیم مدرسه..........بقیش بجز وقت تلف کردن و ...هیچ سودی نداره........_


دقیقا...موافقم...من کامل تو مدرسه وقتمو تلف کردم بخصوص پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> _
> اتفاقا بجز مقطع ابتدایی الکی رفتیم مدرسه..........بقیش بجز وقت تلف کردن و ...هیچ سودی نداره........_


*باهات موافقم 

من الآن سال سومم 

خیلی دوست دارم سال بعد رو غیر حضوری بخونم ...
مدرسمون هم دولتیه معلم خوب داره اما کم!!!

به نظرت کار درستیه سال بعد نرم؟
*

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


باهات موافقم 

من الآن سال سومم 

خیلی دوست دارم سال بعد رو غیر حضوری بخونم ...
مدرسمون هم دولتیه معلم خوب داره اما کم!!!

به نظرت کار درستیه سال بعد نرم؟



اگه مدرسه مشکلی نداشت نرو....درست ترین کار اینه که بخونی_

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> _
> اگه مدرسه مشکلی نداشت نرو....درست ترین کار اینه که بخونی_


*خودمم تو همین فکرم 

فک نکنم مدرسه مشکلی داشته باشه....

ببینیم چی میشع...

متچکرم!!

موفق و پیروز باشید.*

----------


## خوبه

بچه ها دعوا نکنید.این یه موضمع شخصی هستش حدودا.یعنی یکی تو خودش میبینه که با خودخوانی موفق شه.یکی دیگه نیاز داره کلاس بره.درسته که اکثر بچه برترا انواع کلاسها و امکانات تاپ آموزشی رو در اختیار دارن,اما کم نیستند کسانی مثل رستگار رحمانی آزاد که از یکی از روستاهای کرمانشاه چندسال پیش تو کنکور تجربی و زبان باهم رتبه یک شد ,بطوریکه سازمان سنجش قبول نکرد و دوباره ازش کنکور گرفتن که صحتش مشخص بشه و شد البته.
اگه فکر میکنید باید از امکانات استفاده کنید ,خوب استفاده کنید.اگرم فکر میکنید که با خودخوانی میتونید,خوب همونکارو کنید.در کل هرکارمیخاید انجام بدید,اما خروجی قابل قبولی داشته باشید.مهم رسیدن به هدفه.حالا هرکسی یه جور به هدف میرسه.در کل باید آفرین گفت به اون بچه هایی که باکمترین امکانات باغیرت درس میخونن تا هرجور شده خودشونو بکشن بالا و به منو شمایی که تو دریای امکانات هستیم پوزخند بزنن.خداقوت🙋🙋🙋🙋

----------

